# Lumpini Park ghetto gym



## Luscious Lei (Jul 5, 2014)

A couple of vids shot at the Lumpini Park outdoor gym, I live a few hundreds yards from there from the park and often hang around it.
For those who wish to do the math, 1USD=31-33TBH depending on the currency rate.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 5, 2014)

This one is much older (it looks like it has been shot at least 10 years ago) but shows a bit more of the surroundings:


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 5, 2014)

That's pretty damn cool. Didn't see much leg training going on...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 5, 2014)

That is kinda cool, If u wanna catch malaria while working out. Lol. Jokin 

Nothing like the great outdoors


----------



## Merlins (Jul 5, 2014)

That's cuz this is their leg training.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 5, 2014)

I like this shit alot..where the ladyboys at?


----------



## losieloos (Jul 5, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> A couple of vids shot at the Lumpini Park outdoor gym, I live a few hundreds yards from there from the park and often hang around it.
> For those who wish to do the math, 1USD=31-33TBH depending on the currency rate.



That spot doe at 1:15.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 5, 2014)

This looks pretty awesome. I'd love to hit an outdoor gym. You think everything would rust


----------



## grind4it (Jul 5, 2014)

Leiurus bro, you Thai? 

I use to hit the gym next to the Landmark hotel off of Sukhumvit in Bangkok. Is it still there? They had a great setup.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 5, 2014)

grind4it said:


> Leiurus bro, you Thai?
> 
> I use to hit the gym next to the Landmark hotel off of Sukhumvit in Bangkok. Is it still there? They had a great setup.



Nope, I'm not, but I'm living there (with no intention to leave TBH, I love Thailand).

There are plenty of gyms in the Sukhumvit area, True Fitness at Asok crossroad, in Exchange Tower. Then there's this gym that looks quite cool near the Landmark, I guess that's the one you're talking about, never been in but from what I see through the windows from the BTS skywalk it looks indeed great. And I think there's a Fitness First in Terminal 21, the big mall they opened in front of Soi Cowboy. And they will soon open a Virgin Active in the new Emporium a few sois down Sukhumvit (Soi 24).

POB, they are a couple of squat racks at the back of the gym, they do use them, some competitive BBers train there sometimes, that's not their sole gym but as they say in the vid they come here for the mood. Thais are not very tall, like most Asian, but damn these dudes are thick. The gym is used by pretty much everyone, Muay Thai fighters coming from the nearby Pechaydeen gym (the Thai boxing gym next to Lumpini boxing stadium), BBers, the military, old dudes, random folks, etc...it's really cool.

BB, I'm working on the ladyboys thread, it will come in time.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 5, 2014)

Merlin said:


> That's cuz this is their leg training.



Buakaw was a machine:http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/12086-Buakaw-Por-Pramuk


----------



## stonetag (Jul 5, 2014)

I've never worked out outside, looks fun. Interesting bench spot!


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 5, 2014)

i hate nature...i could only imagine what would happen;
Having a mosquito sip on the tip off my dick while doing a bench press does not sound good at all.....

Anyway this is what i was talking bout in Russia Lei;


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 5, 2014)

sup Leiurus,

I actually just spoke to a friend this morning that has the same outlook about Thailand as you. He told me when he first got there, "I'm not ever leaving" He said he lost track of all the girls he had been with. He said 500 would be an easy estimate. I also asked whether he was worried about ever hooking up with one of the she/he and he told me after a short while the girls all came to know him and were essentially pointing out the transtesticals so he knew who to steer clear of. So he's my age, 45, and never planned on having kids. guess what, he's now married with twin 9 month old girls! I'm going to ask him if he's ever seen this gym.


----------



## grind4it (Jul 5, 2014)

Yea brother, that's the one. They got everything and some; including built in motivation....hot girls all over the floor! I love Thailand. It blew my mind the amount of bodybuilders from all over the planet you see there. Enjoy your time there. I'm jealous to be honest. I miss walking into the pharmacy and buying juice....great country and great people.




Leiurus said:


> Nope, I'm not, but I'm living there (with no intention to leave TBH, I love Thailand).
> 
> There are plenty of gyms in the Sukhumvit area, True Fitness at Asok crossroad, in Exchange Tower. Then there's this gym that looks quite cool near the Landmark, I guess that's the one you're talking about, never been in but from what I see through the windows from the BTS skywalk it looks indeed great. And I think there's a Fitness First in Terminal 21, the big mall they opened in front of Soi Cowboy. And they will soon open a Virgin Active in the new Emporium a few sois down Sukhumvit (Soi 24).
> 
> ...


----------



## Azog (Jul 6, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> i hate nature...i could only imagine what would happen;
> Having a mosquito sip on the tip off my dick while doing a bench press does not sound good at all.....
> 
> Anyway this is what i was talking bout in Russia Lei;



Ukraine homie...Ukraine.

All these ****s are skinny as hell in this vid. The Thai dudes were more jacked. For shame!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 6, 2014)

This is awesome.

I keep my weights outside and yes they will rust.  Oil helps but it is messy.

Over 80% of my weight training and cardio is outside always has been.  Even in the winter.  We don't get much snow here, on those very cold days I go to the gym or use some weights at my shop.  I wanted my muscles to be able to preform regardless of the temp outside or inside.  Outdoor training is a great way to shock and keep the body guessing.  Its also a great way to increase mental toughness and focus when the sun, bugs and dust are present.


----------

